# Rock's Hopefully P/RR/S Journal



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2004)

Alright, new program new journal  Out of all the programs I've tried P/RR/S has been the best suited for my body. I know which exercises to avoid and which ones not to go Power on so it seems my best shot to make gains and stay injury free! 

Diet will be Atkins style with refeeds every 4-5 days. I'm really skeptical about this to be honest but I like trying new things. I really like Carb Cycling but I want to save that for Contest diet, I can't do it year round w/out going crazy. Please critique my diet as I'm not sure if I'm doing it correctly or not.

I'll also be doing 3-4 days of cardio, switching between sprints and longer distance running. Some for fat loss but mostly to get back in Cardiovascular shape. And I like it to be honest. Once it starts to get cold out again I'll probably back off a bit. I'll post my exercise in the next post!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 25, 2004)

No more westside training??

Are you doing a true Atkins diet and going into ketosis before the re-feeds?  If so make sure your diet consists of 85% fat and a minimum of 1g per LB of bw.  I suggest reading the Atkins book if that is what you are going to do.  Make sure you take your vitamins and get lots 'o' fiber.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2004)

Here is my W/O schedule. The days I scheduled for Abs and Calves I'll play by ear. 

*Monday- Chest/Calves/Abs*
*Power Week-*
BB Bench Press, 3x 4-6
Incline DB, 3x 4-6
Decline BB, 2x 4-6

*RR Week-*
Incline BB, 3x 6-8
DB Bench, 3x 8-10
Butterfly, 2x 10-12

*Shock Week-* 
Flye/BB Bench, 2x 8-10
HS Bench Dropset
Incline DB, 100 reps in 6 sets or less

*Tuesday- Back/Traps (45 min run)*
*Power Week-*
Deadlift, 3x 3-6
Reverse Bent Row, 3x4-6
Weighted Chin, 3x 4-6
CG Seated Row, 2x 4-6
BB Shrug, 5x 4-6

*RR Week-*
CG Weighted Chin, 2x 6-8
Wide Grip Bent Row, 2x 8-10
Good AM, 2x 10-12
Pullover, 2x 12-15
DB Shrug, 3x 15-20

*Shock Week-*
Pullover/WG Pulldown, 2x 8-10
CG Pulldown/Reverse Grip Pulley Row, 2x 8-10
WG Pull-up, 50 reps in 6 sets or less
BB Shrug, Dropset, 10-12 reps

*Wed- Off (45 min run)*

*Thursday- Shoulders/Calves/Abs (Sprints)*
*Power Week-*
MP, 3x 4-6
Lateral Raise, 3x 4-6
Reverse Pec Deck, 3x 4-6

*RR Week-*
DB Press, 2x 6-8
Bent Lateral, 3x 8-10
Cable Side Lateral, 2x 10-12

*Shock Week-*
Seated side Lateral/DB Press, 2x 8-10
Bent Lateral/Standing Lateral, 2x 8-10
Cable Front Raise Dropset, 1x 6-8

*Friday- Quads/Hams (maybe 45 min run)*
*Power Week-*
Squats, 3x 4-6
Leg Press, 3x 4-6
Single Leg Ext, 2x 10-12
Lying Leg Curl, 3x 4-6
SLDL, 3x 4-6

*RR Week-* 
Hack Squat, 3x 10-12
BB Lunge, 3x 12-15
Leg Ext, 3x 15-20
Lying Leg Curl, 2x 6-8
SLDL, 2x 8-10
Single Leg Curl, 2x 10-12

*Shock Week-*
Leg Ext/Front or Reg Squat, 2x 8-10
Leg Ext/ Leg Press, 2x8-10
Lunge Dropset, 1x 8-10
Lying Leg Curl/SLDL, 2x 8-10
Single Leg Curl Dropset, 1x 8-10

*Saturday- Bi's/Tri's/Calves/Abs (Sprints)*
*Power Week-*
CG Bench, 2x 4-6
Pushdown, 2x 4-6
One Arm Reverse Pushdown, 2x 4-6
EZ Bar Curl, 2x 8-12
Preacher Curl, 2x 8-12
Hammer Curl, 2x 8-12

*RR Week-*
Weighted Dip, 3x 6-8
Incline CG Bench, 2x 8-10
Rope Pushdown, 2x 10-12
Incline DB Curl, 2x 10-12
Concentration Curl, 2x 10-12
Reverse BB Curl, 2x 10-12

*Shock Week-*
Tate Press/CG Bench, 1x 6-10
Rope Pushdown Dropset, 1x 6-10
Dip Dropset, 1x 6-10
Preacher curl/Reverse Curl, 1x 8-12
DB Curl Dropset, 1x 8-12 
Tower of Pain EZ Bar Curl, 1 set

*Sunday- Off*


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No more westside training??
> 
> Are you doing a true Atkins diet and going into ketosis before the re-feeds? If so make sure your diet consists of 85% fat and a minimum of 1g per LB of bw. I suggest reading the Atkins book if that is what you are going to do. Make sure you take your vitamins and get lots 'o' fiber.


I really liked Westside, but I can't afford to keep getting injured. I think the Speed squats and continously heavy weights killed my tendons and joints which I have problems with. Only took 2 weeks on it to be completely useless in the gym and that usually takes a lot longer with any other program. 

Have you done this diet before Patrick? Really, all that fat? Wow, I'll need to sit down and look at my macros. I've been eating more fat but was still trying not to go overboard with that.


----------



## gopro (Jun 25, 2004)

If your goal is size, P/RR/S is superior to Westside.

*Monday- Chest/Calves/Abs
Power Week-*
BB Bench Press, 3x 4-6
Incline DB, 3x 4-6
Decline BB, 2x 4-6

GOOD

*RR Week-*
Incline BB, 3x 6-8
DB Bench, 3x 8-10
Butterfly, 2x 10-12

GOOD

*Shock Week-* 
Flye/BB Bench, 2x 8-10
HS Bench Dropset
Incline DB, 100 reps in 6 sets or less

NO SECOND SUPERSET?

*Tuesday- Back/Traps (45 min run)*
*Power Week-*
Deadlift, 3x 3-6
Reverse Bent Row, 3x4-6
Weighted Chin, 3x 4-6
CG Seated Row, 2x 4-6
BB Shrug, 5x 4-6

GOOD

*RR Week-*
CG Weighted Chin, 2x 6-8
Wide Grip Bent Row, 2x 8-10
Good AM, 2x 10-12
Pullover, 2x 12-15
DB Shrug, 3x 15-20

YOU CAN RR ON THE SHRUGS AS WELL.

*Shock Week-*
Pullover/WG Pulldown, 2x 8-10
CG Pulldown/Reverse Grip Pulley Row, 2x 8-10
WG Pull-up, 50 reps in 6 sets or less
BB Shrug, Dropset, 10-12 reps

NO LAT DROPSET?

*Wed- Off (45 min run)*

*Thursday- Shoulders/Calves/Abs (Sprints)*
*Power Week-*
MP, 3x 4-6
Lateral Raise, 3x 4-6
Reverse Pec Deck, 3x 4-6

GOOD

*RR Week-*
DB Press, 2x 6-8
Bent Lateral, 3x 8-10
Cable Side Lateral, 2x 10-12

GOOD

*Shock Week-*
Seated side Lateral/DB Press, 2x 8-10
Bent Lateral/Standing Lateral, 2x 8-10
Cable Front Raise Dropset, 1x 6-8

GOOD

*Friday- Quads/Hams (maybe 45 min run)*
*Power Week-*
Squats, 3x 4-6
Leg Press, 3x 4-6
Single Leg Ext, 2x 10-12
Lying Leg Curl, 3x 4-6
SLDL, 3x 4-6

WHY SO HIGH IN REPS ON SINGLE EXTENSIONS?

*RR Week-* 
Hack Squat, 3x 10-12
BB Lunge, 3x 12-15
Leg Ext, 3x 15-20
Lying Leg Curl, 2x 6-8
SLDL, 2x 8-10
Single Leg Curl, 2x 10-12

GOOD

*Shock Week-*
Leg Ext/Front or Reg Squat, 2x 8-10
Leg Ext/ Leg Press, 2x8-10
Lunge Dropset, 1x 8-10
Lying Leg Curl/SLDL, 2x 8-10
Single Leg Curl Dropset, 1x 8-10

ON SECOND QUAD SS, GO WITH LEG PRESS FIRST AND EXT SECOND

*Saturday- Bi's/Tri's/Calves/Abs (Sprints)*
*Power Week-*
CG Bench, 2x 4-6
Pushdown, 2x 4-6
One Arm Reverse Pushdown, 2x 4-6
EZ Bar Curl, 2x 8-12
Preacher Curl, 2x 8-12
Hammer Curl, 2x 8-12

WHY THE HIGH REPS ON LAST 3 EXERCISES

*RR Week-*
Weighted Dip, 3x 6-8
Incline CG Bench, 2x 8-10
Rope Pushdown, 2x 10-12
Incline DB Curl, 2x 10-12
Concentration Curl, 2x 10-12
Reverse BB Curl, 2x 10-12

NO RR ON YOUR BI MOVEMENTS?

*Shock Week-*
Tate Press/CG Bench, 1x 6-10
Rope Pushdown Dropset, 1x 6-10
Dip Dropset, 1x 6-10
Preacher curl/Reverse Curl, 1x 8-12
DB Curl Dropset, 1x 8-12 
Tower of Pain EZ Bar Curl, 1 set

GOOD
*Sunday- Off*


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2004)

Isn't Goprol awesome!!!  Thanks for looking this over. Here are my explanations and we'll see if we can work around them. 

1. For Chest Shock what do you suggest for a second Superset? Flyes, Cable Crossovers and Pec deck inflame the tendonitis in my forearms for some reason so I wasn't sure what the superset should be.


2. For Back shock I was going to do Wide-grip pullups rather than dropset so I can improve my pull up capacity. But I'll switch to Wide grip pulldown Dropset instead 

3. Quad power week I have the leg ext higher in reps because leg ext hurt my knees when I go heavy. I've noticed when I go heavy the next day my knees hurt to walk and it really hurts to squat. I thought I can bypass that maybe by keeping the reps higher. What do you think?

4. And all the bi movements are higher reps because of the tendonitis again. Comes out when I go heavy, so again I was hoping to go lighter and higher reps. Again I'm open to your opinions on this!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 25, 2004)

Best of luck. I hope you can get to a place where your tendonitis doesn't bother you. Or at least allows you to come to some agreement with it.

 Do you currently take any MSM or similar to help with it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2004)

SF- Thanks! I do take Glucosamine, Chondroitin and CSA everyday. Sometimes makes me wonder how well the stuff really works! But I'm afraid to stop taking it because if it is working think how pathetic I'd be w/out it LOL!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 25, 2004)

*Good luck Rock !  
For someone who wants it as bad as you seem to* I hope you get  it !


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2004)

Did sprints this morning. Felt so good to run outside again! Went to the track and would sprint 100meters, jog 100, on and on. Did 10 sprints after warming up. Kicked my butt!! It's amazing to me, running 5 miles is nothing compared to doing sprints for 1.25 miles.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks Gary! I DO want it bad. It's not so much a great body or anything. It's the fact that I LOVE to w/o and it's my release. I don't get excited about much but I'm always excited about the gym so it's real crappy when I keep getting hurt and having to stay away! Needless to say I can't wait for Monday to get here


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 25, 2004)

MSM is pretty cheap. Maybe take a look at adding that to your regimen. If it doesn't help, it'll only be a waste of a few bucks.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 25, 2004)

Good luck rock!  I also recomend MSM.  You can get it in glucosamine pills.  Hit me up if you want a link to what I use.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks Jake. Sure, send me a link! Have you tried your sled yet or heard back from westside?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 25, 2004)

Nope, dont plan on using the sled untill I am somewhat in cardiovascular shape.  And still no reply from Westside.

Here David: http://www.medicalprovisions.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=616207&Category_Code=GLUCOSAMINE


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks Jake, I'll order some on Monday!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2004)

Today did 4 1/2 miles on the track. Lisa came with me which was pretty cool. I did it including the a warm-up lap in about 40 min. Again, it's so nice to run outside. Feeling a bit of pain in the shins though so I'll ice'm today and then my next jogging day is Tue. Should be fine by then 

BTW, I have my interview with Lockheed and Martin on Wednesday. Wish me luck, I really want this job. I'm afraid having bad credit will keep me from getting the security clearance and that would devastate me!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2004)

> Have you done this diet before Patrick? Really, all that fat? Wow, I'll need to sit down and look at my macros. I've been eating more fat but was still trying not to go overboard with that.


Yeah, if you are doing a true ketogenic diet you need all that fat for fuel and to spare muscle since carbohydrates are no longer available.  I have tried ketogenic diets before.  I hate it so much!!  But that is what a true ketogenic diet looks like as far as macros go.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Isn't Goprol awesome!!!
> 
> 
> YES HE IS!!!
> ...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 27, 2004)

Patrick- why didn't you like this diet? So far I think it's pretty fun. I get to eat things I haven't been able to eat in forever!

Sapphire- Thanks for stopping in! Always nice to be visited by hot ladies of IM!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey Rocky! 

I hope Gopro's program will suit your body better and keep injury free! It's going to be interesting to follow since Justin and I will try the program too  Let's get BIIIIG!!  

Have a great day! Work today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks Jen. I did GP's program before and really liked it! I think I know what exercises to avoid now although it's hard since some are my fav's! But this will be fun the 3 of us starting together. It'll help when we train together over here  I'm starting with RR though to ease into it from my inj.

Yeah, I work today  What about you? Have a good one too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Day 1 Gopro's W/O. *

*Chest/Calves/Abs RR*

*Incline Barbell, 3 sets-*
185x6, 185x6, 165x6

*DB Bench, 3 sets-*
60x10, 65x10, 65x10

*Decline HS, 1 set-* _(was playing around until the pec deck was free )_
180x10

*Pec Deck Flye, 3 sets-*
120x12, 127.5x10, 120x10

*Standing Calf, 3 sets-*
95x20, 95x18, 95x16

*Decline Sit-up, 3 sets-*
10x18, 10x12, 0x12

Overall I was happy with the w/o today considering I haven't had carbs since Thursday and I've been outta the gym for a week. Strength seemed to be there but not endurance, weights or reps kept dropping and I felt tired. _*NO PAIN IN THE ARMS THOUGH!! *_

W/O Time- 34 min.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

I agree with Funky. I hate keto diets. It's so hard to build any muscle on them, people tend to turn refeeds into cheat days because they are too deprived of carbs and worst all, for me anyway, trouble digesting carbs properly after low carb diets.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, I'm going to try to give it about a month and form my opinion. It's a weird diet and it's certainly not hard at all. And I'm never hungry. I try to keep my refeeds to 3 hours and I think thursday I took in 300g of carbs in that 3 hours. Probably not enough. But I like it so far just because I don't like carbs that much to begin with. I have lost weight, but it's hard to tell how much is muscle and how much is fat (or water).


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Went running this morning. Had a running partner today, a nurse from the ER  It was a lot of fun but it was a slow pace. Went about 2.5 miles then I ran by myself at a faster pace for a lap. She wants to run again on Fri so that's cool. I'll hit back later this afternoon.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2004)

Was she hot?


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Was she hot?


Always an important question


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Unfortunately incredibly hot! She is awesome!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm going to try to give it about a month and form my opinion. It's a weird diet and it's certainly not hard at all. And I'm never hungry. I try to keep my refeeds to 3 hours and I think thursday I took in 300g of carbs in that 3 hours. Probably not enough. But I like it so far just because I don't like carbs that much to begin with. I have lost weight, but it's hard to tell how much is muscle and how much is fat (or water).


Good luck with this Rock   I hope it works out for you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks Jodi! I think Carb cycling is the best, but I need a break from it, LOL  I want to save it for before Comps.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I agree with Funky. I hate keto diets. It's so hard to build any muscle on them, people tend to turn refeeds into cheat days because they are too deprived of carbs and worst all, for me anyway, trouble digesting carbs properly after low carb diets.


Plus, ketosis sucks, for me at least.  my body loves carbs.  I respond well to them and I can handle a lot of them (I am not that carb sensitive at all).  So once my carbs drop to low I feel it big time.  that is me personally though.  this may work for you.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately incredibly hot! She is awesome!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Jodi! I think Carb cycling is the best, but I need a break from it, LOL  I want to save it for before Comps.


Doesn't mean its the best for everyone   Nothing works better for me than carb cycling.............trust me, I've tried them all


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

>


What's the head scratchy for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Plus, ketosis sucks, for me at least. my body loves carbs. I respond well to them and I can handle a lot of them (I am not that carb sensitive at all). So once my carbs drop to low I feel it big time. that is me personally though. this may work for you.


Yeah, I see how much carbs you take in! No way could I do that, I guess I'm very sensitive. That's why I really need to figure out my bulks because I put on weight way too quickly.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2004)

Just curious as to why it is unfortunate that she is incredibly hot


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Because I'm incredibly married!  She is sooo cool though.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey, its is always fun to look at the menu, as long as you don't place an order


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Very true, but it can be aggravating too! But it's cool to have a running partner now.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 29, 2004)

You know you could always adjust the Carb Cycling diet to meet your needs. Good luck with your current routine by the way. I'll be starting the P/RR/S routine in a week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah Bludevil, but it's the carbs that you are allowed to eat I'm soooo tired of you know? I feel like it's all I've eaten for the past 1 1/2 years. Good luck with P/RR/S! Are you going to start a journal?

Once I lose some fat, I may do carb cycling to bulk a bit. We'll see


----------



## bludevil (Jun 29, 2004)

I may start a journal. I've never kept up with a journal before, so it sounds interesting. Yeah I know what your talking about as far as the same foods day-in and day-out. I'll probably use some variation of the carb cycle diet but most definately include more foods into the list.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Good luck with that and go ahead and start a journal! I would definately read it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

*RR Back and Traps*

CG Chin, 2 sets-
15x6, 0x6

*Wide Grip Bent-Row, 2 sets-*
115x10, 135x9

*Good AM, 2 sets-*
115x12, 125x12

*Pullover Machine, 2 sets-*
110x15, 125x13

*DB Shrugs, 3 sets-*
80x12, 85x12, 85x11

*W/O Time- 31min*

It feels so weird to do so little in way of sets! It's been awhile. The *CG Chins* get annoying because I switch sides everytime I go up and I keep hitting my head when I go on the right side  *Wide-Grip Rows* were good, I went lighter than normal and went extra wide. I really need to pull my lats out more before May. Overall it was a good w/o, but short. I kinda wanted to stay and do more exercises but I was good and left


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 2, 2004)

Have a great weekend !


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi rock!

Have a great weekend!  Have fun with your HOT wife!!    

Are you doing any 4th of July races???


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 2, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hey, its is always fun to look at the menu, as long as you don't place an order


Cute baby in you avatar ID!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *RR Back and Traps*
> It feels so weird to do so little in way of sets! It's been awhile. The *CG Chins* get annoying because I switch sides everytime I go up and I keep hitting my head when I go on the right side


Turn the other way next time so you hit the other side of your head.   Don't want to ruin your symetry !  LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

Gary- Thanks, you have a great weekend also. And I'll try that with the pull-ups, LOL. Make the other side swell up some also 

Saph- You have a great weekend with your HOT Boyfriend  No, no races this year. My knee blew up after running the other day  Just part of my life I guess  What are your plans?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

Went a few miles on the track with Meghan again this morning. After our last run my knee swelled up and was really painful for a few days  Hurt today but once we got going I managed. I'll ice it right away this time and hope that helps.

Lisa wants to go running now that I'm jogging with Meghan. So that's cool, I hope she does come along. I've only been trying for 5 years


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey Rock  I'm looking forward to seeing you and Lisa again  Lisa is such a sweetheart, I really like her. 

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

We are looking forward to seeing you and Justin also! I really hope we get to see more of you guys!


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Lisa wants to go running now that I'm jogging with Meghan. So that's cool, I hope she does come along. I've only been trying for 5 years


Jealousy is quite the motivator!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Shoulders RR* 
*DB Press, 3 sets-*
65x6, 60x5, 50x6, *WTF?!?*

*Bent Lateral Raise, 3 sets-*
15x10, 20x10, 20x10

*Cable Side, 3 sets-*
20x12, 25x12, 30x6

*Behind Back BB Forearm Curl, 3 sets-*
45x20, 65x20, 75x16

Everything went well except the DB Presses. Why am I so weak on that. First set I'm not _too_ upset with but then it's like that's all I have. There is no reason to only get 6 reps with 50. Why do I have so little muscle endurance when it comes to presses?

Oh, and my knee is killing me right now. Time to ice it again


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Jealousy is quite the motivator!


Haha, I didn't see this at first. Your so right Var! And I'm glad of jealousy, LOL  I'll take Lisa out there with me any way I can.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2004)

Bi's/Tri's/Calves RR

Dip, 3 sets-
25x8, 35x7, 35x7

Incline DB Curl, 2 sets-
30x12, 35x10

Incline CG Bench, 3 sets-
135x7, 95x12, 105x9

DB Concentration Curl on Preacher, 2 sets-
25x15, 30x8

Rope Pushdown, 2 sets-
90x13, 100x8

Reverse BB Curl, 2 sets-
55x13, 65x9

Sitting Calf, 3 sets-
65x20, 70x17, 70x15

Good Workout today. No arm pain and that's always good  I kept going either too light or too heavy to stay in the RR I wanted. But that's alright. I'll be better prepared next RR week. The last set of each exercise I tried half reps at the end and then whatever range of motion I could get until I could not do anymore. That really kills you  My knee is still bothering me, what's up with that? I get shin splints but never knee problems like this. And I never even really over-exerted myself? Weird. Happy 4th everyone!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 3, 2004)

Looks like you may have found the right program for you .  Several wo's and no reports of pain !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2004)

I hope so!  I have power week though next week, we'll have to see how the heavy weights affect me. I'm trying not to go heavy with the exercises that I think contributes to my problem.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2004)

I've decided to go back to Carb Cyclin on Monday. This diet I'm doing now just seems wrong. It's not hard but it's always crap food it seems and I don't feel right doing it. I've lost weight and not having carbs does not seem to bother me, but I don't want to miss the oppurtunity to build muscle also.

So during 
Power week I'll have- 3 high carb days, 2 low carb and 2 no carb
RR week- 2 high carb, 3 low carb, 2 no carb
SHOCK- 1 high carb, 3 low carb, 2 no carb

How does that sound?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2004)

> I've decided to go back to Carb Cyclin on Monday. This diet I'm doing now just seems wrong. It's not hard but it's always crap food it seems and I don't feel right doing it. I've lost weight and not having carbs does not seem to bother me, but I don't want to miss the oppurtunity to build muscle also.


That is your decision but honestly, how long have you been following this current plan?  It seems like only 2 or 3 weeks.  You need to give your body more time to accomodate to this dietary change.  Don't be so quick to dismiss it as something that wont work or something that is going to make you "miss the oppurtunity to build muscle".  Sometimes by doing thigs differently not only do we find out what works for us and what doesn't but occaionally we stumble upon something entirly different and more effective.  I like to give new dietary changes and new training splits a minimum of 6 weeks to get my body used to what is going on.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey Patrick, thanks for your reply. I think my body was responding favorably to the diet as far as losing fat. But mentally I just can't take eating all the crap. And my Blood pressure was going through the roof. I don't know if it's because of the diet or not but the main thing is my mentality concerning the diet. If you still think I'm just being silly and  should just swallow that and continue the diet I will. I just think I'll feel better about myself if I feel I'm eating more quality food (or at least what I consider "quality")


----------



## Rissole (Jul 5, 2004)

Mmmmmm "quality" food 
Hiya Dav'o  hope all is well. Good to see you trainin proper again 
I gonna try and get on every night even if it's only for 5 mins to follow some journals 

Went out Sat night and got plastered.... my training partners sister shows up....
(pic attached) I was a good boy even though the first thing she say's to me is
"Mmmmmm.... pity your married"


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 5, 2004)

Haha, lol. That's rough man. I've been having a problem of my own in that department lately. Still doing P/RR/S?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Chest/Calves/Abs POWER*

*BP, 3 sets-*
225x3 (WTF??!!), 205x6, 215x4+2

*Incline DB Press, 3 sets-*
85x6, 90x5, 90x4

*Decline Hammer, 2 sets-*
270x6, 290x4

*Standing Calf, 3 sets-*
235x6, 255x6, 275x4

*Crunch Machine, 3 sets-*
170x10, 185x6, 190x6

A few weeks ago I was doing 250. Today I put on 225 and thought it weighed a ton!! I was very dissapointed, especially since I won't get to do Power Chest again for 3 weeks. Last set I got 4 and then 2 forced reps.

Incline DB went well, I was pleased, that's where I should be strength wise for that exercise. Decline kinda sucked because I was working inbetween with someone, so I didn't rest as long as I'd like to on Power week.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 6, 2004)

Rock,  don't sweat the bench press, had the same thing happen to me last week and this week i was strong as ever.  For me it was a mental thing mostly.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 6, 2004)

Morning Rock!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 6, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, lol. That's rough man. I've been having a problem of my own in that department lately. Still doing P/RR/S?


Hell yeah!! What else would i do  Nothin else would give me these results 
I am catching my journal back up but i haven't got time to post tonight, its late  
Will post some stuff tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 6, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rock, don't sweat the bench press, had the same thing happen to me last week and this week i was strong as ever. For me it was a mental thing mostly.


Thanks Gary, it just sucks LOL!  You've got some great benching going on now though buddy! I hope it was mental for me too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 6, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Rock!


Morning hottie! Have a nice 4th weekend?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 6, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hell yeah!! What else would i do  Nothin else would give me these results
> I am catching my journal back up but i haven't got time to post tonight, its late
> Will post some stuff tomorrow


I wish I could get results like you! What an awesome transformation you did!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Back/Traps Power*

*Racked Deads-*
335x5, 355x4, *375x3*

*Reverse Bent Row-*
185x6, *205x4*, 185x6

*Weighted Chin-*
10x4, 10x4, 0x4

*CG Seated Row-*
130x5, 120x7+3

*BB Shrug-*
295x6, 295x5, 275x5

Good Workout today. PB's on Dead and Reverse Bent Row. My backed tweaked during the Bent Row though and now kinda hurts. Weighted Chin sucked, but I expended quite a bit of energy on the first two exercises. CG Seated row went well, could really feel it in the lats. The BB Shrugs seemed very heavy. I was worried about my ROM during the Bent Rows too. Afraid maybe my form was compromised a bit.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 6, 2004)

Went running with Meghan this morning again and my knee is still bothering me  When I was in the ER I had one of the Docs look at it and he said it was my new shoes. MY NEW $130 SHOES!!! Damn! Funny thing is I don't have shin splints which I've suffered from for many years, LOL. 

I'm trying a Braziliam Jiu-Jitsu class tonight. Just hope the knee keeps up with me. We'll see


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning hottie! Have a nice 4th weekend?


Weekend was fun!!  Really fun!!!  Spent everyday with my honey, went to the beach Saturday, BBQ on Sunday and slept in on Monday.  Not bad huh??


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 7, 2004)

Rock,

Nice wo ! How did the Ju-Jitsu go ?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Went running with Meghan this morning again and my knee is still bothering me  When I was in the ER I had one of the Docs look at it and he said it was my new shoes. MY NEW $130 SHOES!!! Damn! Funny thing is I don't have shin splints which I've suffered from for many years, LOL.
> 
> I'm trying a Braziliam Jiu-Jitsu class tonight. Just hope the knee keeps up with me. We'll see


I used to run everyday, and was ALWAYS injured in some way, knee, achilles, hip....     I stopped running as per GoPro last year and have never felt BETTER!!  NO injuries at all!   I lift much stronger and look better.  I actually stopped cardio all together several months ago to try to get bigger....  BUT I am gonna start spinning again in the fall.  I eat a strict diet to maintain low body fat (relatively low)    I think on an average day I eat 100-150 grams of carbs, sometimes more... sometimes none.  Today is a no carb day..  
I am lucky, I dont crave sweets.  If anything I crave PIZZA!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 8, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rock,
> 
> Nice wo ! How did the Ju-Jitsu go ?


Thanks Gary, I was happy with it. I loved doing the Jiu-Jitsu even though I got my ass kicked all over the mat, LOL. It's a lot of fun and challenging. I signed up for membership so I hope it continues to be rewarding


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I used to run everyday, and was ALWAYS injured in some way, knee, achilles, hip....     I stopped running as per GoPro last year and have never felt BETTER!!  NO injuries at all!   I lift much stronger and look better.  I actually stopped cardio all together several months ago to try to get bigger....  BUT I am gonna start spinning again in the fall.  I eat a strict <A TITLE="Click for more information about diet" STYLE="text-decoration: none; border-bottom: medium solid green;" HREF="http://www.online-meds.ws/">diet</A> to maintain low body fat (relatively low)    I think on an average day I eat 100-150 grams of carbs, sometimes more... sometimes none.  Today is a no carb day..
> I am lucky, I dont crave sweets.  If anything I crave PIZZA!!


Great new avi Saph!  I enjoy running though so that's the frustrating part. If not I'd have no problem tightening the diet but I enjoy running almost as much as I enjoy lifting and I hate when I can't do something. Glad you had such a good 4th


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Shoulders/Calves Power*

*MP-*135x6, 145x4, 145x5

*Side Lat Raise-*
30x6, 30x5, 30x4

*Reverse Peck Deck-*
165x6, 165x6, 172.5x7

*Sitting Calf-*
155x6, 155x6, 155x5

Good w/o today. Was happy with the MP and Reverse Pec Deck. Side laterals never seem to really improve. I wonder if I do them correctly or not. BTW, tomorrow is my B-day!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 8, 2004)

Happy early b-day


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great new avi Saph!


Ditto!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Back/Traps Power*
> 
> *Reverse Bent Row-*
> 185x6, *205x4*, 185x6


nice lifts, mi amigo!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 9, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Happy early b-day


Thanks Iain!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 9, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice lifts, mi amigo!


Thanks Mike. I'm concerned how good my form was though!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey early bird. Happy B-day !  
Any cake and Ice cream today ?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

Happy b-day rock....enjoy it.

great job on the overhead presses as well!!!  Standing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 9, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey early bird. Happy B-day !
> Any cake and Ice cream today ?


Thanks Gary. No cake and Ice cream. That is not a treat for me. Maybe pizza and tequila  I'm going to meet Ronnie Coleman and Lee Priest and a bunch others tomorrow! I'm so excited, I've never done this before.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Happy b-day rock....enjoy it.
> 
> great <A TITLE="Click for more information about job" STYLE="text-decoration: none; border-bottom: medium solid green;" HREF="http://search.targetwords.com/u.search?x=5977|1||||job|AA1VDw">job</A> on the overhead presses as well!!!  Standing?


Thanks Patrick! I'm going to try to enjoy my B-day in spite of all my mental problems with having a B-day, LOL! I would enjoy it much more if I knew whether I had that job or not though. 

No, not standing. That would break my back. I really should go back to practising them standing though. With the Deads and Good Mornings I feel my lower back is getting stronger.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Patrick! I'm going to try to enjoy my B-day in spite of all my mental problems with having a B-day, LOL! I would enjoy it much more if I knew whether I had that job or not though.
> 
> No, not standing. That would break my back. I really should go back to practising them standing though. With the Deads and Good Mornings I feel my lower back is getting stronger.




Actually, it wont break your back if you do them standing.  it will be better for you.  When seated the shearing forces and compression on the spine is something like 40 times greater than standing (or something like that...can't remember the exact number.  I have it in a strength training book somewhere...at any rate it is much great than when standing.)


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2004)

Happy Actual B-day 

Is this the Job with Lockheed? or whatever?

What do you think your chances are?

Good luck


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks Iain! Yeah the job is with Lockheed and Martin. I'll post more later the keyboard is not working right.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 10, 2004)

Bob-


----------



## Rissole (Jul 10, 2004)

Your almost as big as bob...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 11, 2004)

Haha, yeah I wish!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 11, 2004)

Bi's/Tri's/Calves Power Week

*CG Bench-*
185x7, *205x2 +2*
*EZ Bar Curl-*
75x12, 75x12

*Pushdown-*
140x9, *150x7* (whole stack)

*Preacher Curl-*
65x14, 75x10

*One Arm Reverse Pushdown-*
40x12, *50x5*

*Hammer Curl-*
30x13, 35x8


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2004)

Nice job on the close grip bench presses.


Great pictures, Were was that at??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks Patrick!  It was at Bodyrock Comp. in George Mason Universitry here in VA.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Rock! Happy belated B-day!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great new avi Saph!  I enjoy running though so that's the frustrating part. If not I'd have no problem tightening the diet but I enjoy running almost as much as I enjoy lifting and I hate when I can't do something. Glad you had such a good 4th



Thanks Rock!    

I hear ya about hating not being ABLE to do something!!  VERY frustrating...   

Have a great day!!   

Oh yeah Happy Belated B'day!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Ditto!



Thanks Burner!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks Jen and Saph! 

*Chest/Calves RR

IBB-*
190x8, *195x5*, 185x6

*DB Press-*
70x10, 80x8, 75x8

*Butterfly-*
120x10, 100x10, 90x12

*Standing Calf- *  
120x15, 120x12, 90x14

Great W/O today, personal best on Incline BB for RR week.  Went to a new gym today also and I think I really like it. It's the gym I'm doing Jiu-Jitsu at. Further away but it saves alot of time to go and w/o before my class. It's a hell of a w/o though too. Lift weights for 45 min, drink a shake and then grapple for 90 min. I'm sooooo tired right now with 2 black eyes and a busted lip. I can't fight worth crap but I can take a beating  I'm going to another class tonight for another 90 min.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 12, 2004)

Way to go on the personal best  on incline bench !    You da man !!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks Gary!  But your still the man!!

*Back/Traps RR-

CG Pull-up-*
15x5, 10x6

*CG Pull-down-*
135x8, 150x7

*Bent Row-*
155x8, 135x10
*
T-Bar Row-*
45x12, 55x10

*Seated Shrug-*
140x12, 160x10

*Standing DB Shrug-*
90x10, 90x10

Not a bad w/o. Was dissapointed with Pull-ups and Bent Row. The Bent Row felt like a million pounds to me! And I'm used to doing more than that. WTF? 

Oh and guess what, arms are hurting. And it's not from lifting this time but from all the grappling. I never even thought about that. Crap!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

Why are you taking jiu-jitsu?  Did you get on with Lockheed?  Or do you just want to be even MORE badass?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Jake, I thought it would be a good fun way to loose weight and get in better shape. Plus it can't hurt with Lockheed! I don't officially have the job yet but they made me a offer that will be good once they finish preliminarys with me. I'm going crazy here!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

Thats so cool!  I wanted to start taking some kind of MA.  I was leaning more towards Mui thai though.  I want to be able to kick peoples heads off lol


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats so cool!  I wanted to start taking some kind of MA.  I was leaning more towards Mui thai though.  I want to be able to kick peoples heads off lol




yeah, that is just what you need to learn how to do.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 13, 2004)

Kicking is cool but Jiu-Jitsu is the more practical thing to take. I've been watching some of the UFC Fights and if you don't know how to grapple your ass is grass!   Muy Thai is pretty hardcore though!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2004)

If you like UFC watch the movie "Smashing Machine".  It is a documentary of Japanese pride fighter and later UFC fitgher Mark "smashing machine" Kerr.  He was a champion college wrestler at University of Syracuse and then went to competitive fighing.  He is unbeivable and has never been beaten save for a time one guy borke some rules and kicked his ass in the ring but was disqulaified.  He gets really depressed and fucked up on drungs and pain killers.   It is an awsome story though.  Great DVD!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, that is just what you need to learn how to do.



Whaaaaat...  
The thing is "amateur ultimate fighting" is allowed here, and they do it at an arena now.  You should see the women these dudes drag in, plus it would be cool to be famous 



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Kicking is cool but Jiu-Jitsu is the more practical thing to take. I've been watching some of the UFC Fights and if you don't know how to grapple your ass is grass!   Muy Thai is pretty hardcore though!!



Jiu-jitsu more practical?  Sure, if its 1on1.. but what if its 2 on 1?  What then?  
This is why I want to take mui-thai.  To be like Mirko  http://216.40.244.4/highlights/32-MirkoFilipovicLQ.zip


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2004)

I always wanted to do MA too, but I got bored at the first classes where you just learn how to stand and bow and crap.. I wanna fight damnit


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 14, 2004)

Rock,

Look what you started ! Now everybody will be kungfu fighting !


----------



## Jenny (Jul 15, 2004)

Morning Rock


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey David, where are you?

Jenny, No fighting!  Pretty girls dont fight!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Jenny, No fighting!  Pretty girls dont fight!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 16, 2004)

Patrick- Thanks for the heads up on the DVD! I'll have to pick it up. I got Lisa to only watch one fight with me, she couldn't handle anymore LOL. In her defense it was pretty bloody.

Jake- If it's 2-on-1 you don't think that'll go to the ground too? Plus, if you learn Jiu-Jitsu and fight a street fighter that doesn't know Jiu-Jitsu it's fairly easy to incapacitate them quickly! I'd love to take Kung-fu though too  The beginning scene in Rambo III was Muy Thai, I love that scene. Oh, and if you think pretty girls can't fight you might want to talk to Justin about that! LOL I've heard some horror stories about how vicious Jen can be 

Jenny- Hey buddy! I know what you mean, that's one reason I kept quitting different schools. Too much tradition and not enough skills LOL. Plus they hand out belts (or charge for them) like crazy. They are called "Mcdojos". 

Gary- Just like the song eh? LOL. How about you, you look like you've got a great body for MA.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 16, 2004)

Rock,

Here i go again showing how old i am. I was doing Japanese Karate when you were 1-2 years old !  I think i might be depressed now    Only took it for about a year . mainly for the exercise, never tested for any rank though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 16, 2004)

You think THAT'S old? I just turned 27!!!! LOL Sorry, couldn't resist. You should take something up, you might like it and get some good cardio. Not to be gay but you really have the perfect body for something like that!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 16, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

>




You tell em Jenny!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Not to be gay but you really have the perfect body for something like that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 16, 2004)

Shoulders/Calves RR

DB Press-
70x6.5, 65x6.5 (just couldn't get that last one)

Standing DB Press ( Palms facing each other)-
40x8, 40x7

Bent Lateral-
20x10, 25x10, *30x8*

Side Lat Raise-
20x12, 15x16

Sitting Calf-
50x18, 50x15, 50x13

Forearm curl standing behind back-
45x20, 75x16

Also ran a few miles with Meghan and did Jiu-Jitsu class. Dislocated little finger and can't move my neck. Had a great time!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 16, 2004)

Does the wife not come out for the jogs anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 16, 2004)

Haha, she made it once. That was all


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

>



Jenny--->[img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1203/wtcslap.gif[/img2]<---PreMier


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Dislocated finger?  Ouch..


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 16, 2004)

> Dislocated little finger and can't move my neck. Had a great time!!


Rock, 
did you land on your head at some point in time ?  That's a great time ? !  LOL  J/K glad your enjoying it.  I  did when I was doing it.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Dave, go here .

Don't kick my ass when you come ova to visit


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Jenny--->[img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1203/wtcslap.gif[/img2]<---PreMier


That is hilarious!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rock,
> did you land on your head at some point in time ?  That's a great time ? !  LOL  J/K glad your enjoying it.  I  did when I was doing it.


I spent most of the 2 hours on my head and neck I think. Today I am really sore. No class today, i don't even know if I can lift weights LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

I don't think you have to worry about me Ris! You are going to do so well at that Comp!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

Bi's/Tri's RR

Dips-
35x7, 35x7, 35x6

Incline DB Curl-
35x12, 40x8

CG Incline Bench-
115x10, 135x9, 135x5

Concentration Curl-
30x12, 30x9

Rope Pushdown-
60x12, 70x8

Reverse BB Curl-
65x11, 65x9

My arms are killing me again!  And I think now that I broke the finger, it hurt soooo bad trying to curl and bench. It's all black and blue, swollen and I can't move it. Oh well, it's just a little finger


----------



## Rissole (Jul 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh well, it's just a little finger


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Chest Shock-*

*HS Bench Dropset, 2 sets-*
150x12/100x12/50x10
150x8/100x8/50x12

*Butterfly Dropset, 2 sets-*
120x11/90x10/70x12
120x10/90x9/70x11

*Incline DB (100 reps in 6 sets), 6 sets-*
35x25/35x18/35x15/35x15/35x13/35x14

*Decline Sit-ups, 2 sets-*
15, 10

For those not familiar with GP's Shock week, this is not the optimum Shock routine. I had to tailor it because of availability and arm problems. Right now I cannot do flyes and that sucks!!!  That last set of Incline DB Presses was a killer. I picked the perfect weight also. Next time I'll do 40, prob take 7-8 sets to get to 100. Not sure how I'll do back yet for Shock. And holy crap does my finger hurt lifting weights. I took the splint off of it to lift but I think it's going back on


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

Morning Rock!  Sorry you're having problems with injuries again


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Jenny--->[img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1203/wtcslap.gif[/img2]<---PreMier


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 19, 2004)

Morning Jenny! Thanks, I just need to get creative about working around these injuries  Have a great rest of your day!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2004)

And you do that very well buddy  I'm of to bed


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 19, 2004)

Night Ris!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey Saph! Having a good day?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Back Shock

Lat Pulldown SS with Reverse Pulldown, 3 sets-
135x 10,9/ 125x 10,8/ 110x 12, 8

Cable Row SS with Underhand WG Row, 2 sets-
105, 75x12, 120,90x 10

WG Bent Row, 100 reps in 6 sets-
85x22/85x16/85x17/85x14/85x16/85x15

W/O kicked my butt today. I went to work traps and had no grip left or energy.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2004)

Wuss 

You act like you have a broken finger or something


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Wuss
> 
> You act like you have a broken finger or something


    Thats funny !!!!!  But a killer wo nonetheless. I was half way through reading it and thought OMG what is this guy doing !?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Wuss
> 
> You act like you have a broken finger or something


You crack me up buddy! Holding weights definately hurts it but what really killed it was rope pushdowns on Saturday. Nothing between the knotted rope and the pressure except a poor little broken pinky


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats funny !!!!!  But a killer wo nonetheless. I was half way through reading it and thought OMG what is this guy doing !?


Thanks Gary. Your w/o's are killers! Mine can't compare to what you do. I've been thinking of stealing your exercises


----------



## Rissole (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> W/O kicked my butt today. I went to work traps and had no grip left or energy.


thats what straps are for


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I _*HAD*_ straps smartass!!!  I couldn't grip *them*!! LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Is that a Laura Croft cartoon, or Belle from beauty and the beast?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary. Your w/o's are killers! Mine can't compare to what you do. I've been thinking of stealing your exercises


Nice new avatar !  

My exercises are yours to steal anytime


----------



## Rissole (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I _*HAD*_ straps smartass!!!  I couldn't grip *them*!! LOL


 I use figure 8 straps and you can just let the w8 hang on your wrists


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 27, 2004)

Rock , 

where ya at  man ?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 27, 2004)

He is on Holidays, he'll be back in a couple weeks.  Don't worry he could never leave this place


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 27, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> He is on Holidays, he'll be back in a couple weeks. Don't worry he could never leave this place


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2004)

he's too much of an addicted whore


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 31, 2004)

I'M BACK!!!! Anyone miss me? And I start my NEW job at Lockheed on Monday!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 31, 2004)

Ris is right!!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 31, 2004)

Keep on working it Rock... and get everything straightened out that you need to.  A hardcore mind requires a hard core life.  Its sometimes takes a bit of getting used to, doind what needs to be done and tossing the rest in the garbage.  But hey, you know whats necessary and whats not.  I see Jenny hasnt been merciful... well thats life bro.  Be serious, hit those weights and add some muscle, thats what my summer has been done on.  That and spending time with my honey, but obviously I digress.

  Let me give you a tip to lifting large in the legs.  You need to build stamina.  When I got big on legs in Italy, I was running a good bit.  Now, I'm trying the same thing, and my squats arent going up half as fast.  Try running a bit, perhaps 3x a week, but never exceed 30 minutes.  Pick up the pace if it gets too easy.  Your squat will increase.  Lots.  Anyways, put some wieght on that squat and I'll buy you some damn beers.  Thats as good as it gets.  See you in a few months bro.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 31, 2004)

Oh, and Rock, what are you doing at the Lock?


----------



## heeholler (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey rock welcome back from holidays. And as Eggs said, just what will you be doing at Lockheed Martin?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 31, 2004)

Holy crap it's Justin!! I've missed you buddy. I'm starting out security at Lockheed, after I get my Clearance (fingers crossed) we'll see at that point. Skies the limit  I have been running lately. About 3 x a week for 45 min. Can't wait for you to come back man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey Hee, another person I haven't heard from in forever. How are you doing buddy?


----------



## Eggs (Jul 31, 2004)

Heee's a bastard, dont listen to him 

Hrmmm, security at Lock... Thats good and bad.  If they had somethíng hardcore Iäd come and play too   Damn civis dont know how to do it right thoug 

Yeah, I've been out for some time.  Just putting on some mass and what not.  Enjoying Jenny too... thats been the best.  What do you have going for the next couple months as far as fun stuff?  It'd be some good fun doing something in DC with yours and the lady... whats going on over there?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 31, 2004)

Nothing really. You know i'm lazy and boring. I want to take a trip to Atlantic City though sometime soon! How long till your back? How much weight have you put on?


----------



## heeholler (Jul 31, 2004)

I am doing good rock Yup I am a bastard Eggs! 
Just got back myself from Virginia Tuesday night after a week and half there.
So you are getting out of nursing? What about semonary school, are you going to do that? That I remember something that you said you might be doing that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 31, 2004)

Where in VA? Yeah, I'm outta nursing and took my first Seminary class last semester. I'm putting that on hold right now while I get my life in order and sort some things out. What are you up too? Freelancing?


----------



## heeholler (Jul 31, 2004)

Was in Chatham, Danville Va and in North Carolina also. Visiting family and also still looking at law enforcement jobs there.
Still kinda sorta free lancing doing construction here. Am off for a few days til I look at other options. Hate it up here wanna move back south, but that might have to wait.
I too am doing the sorting out life thing also. That is all I seem to be doing lately.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 31, 2004)

Law enforcement huh? Cool. Be great if you moved around this area! Lockheed is hiring


----------



## Eggs (Jul 31, 2004)

W  ell I'm not doing so much sorting out crap myself   Really though... I know what you guys are talking about and understand.  Not just verbally either 

  I get back to the US on the 10th of August.  You want to give Jenny and I a ride down to Lynchburg   Any more info on that though can be passed on via PM... dont want that riding open.

  I've put on a little weight... I vary between 184 dry and 187 with a full days meals in meal.  Will probably throw some creatine in when I get back and knock that up to 195lbs or so.  Hey, all for fun and gains right 

  Atlantic city?  Sounds like a good deal... whats the skinny on it?  Hows life going for you over there?  You know what I'm talking about 

Hee - You up for a get together with Rock and myself?  I think we need to start up some sort of Virginia/East coast thing.  Limited  membership of course


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2004)

Rock,

Glad to see you are back and congrats on the new job !  I suppose you will be carrying ?


----------



## heeholler (Jul 31, 2004)

Of course Eggs would love to meet up with you and rock. 
Getting, or "feeling" fat myself. Havent been able to get to gym but once in the past 3 weeks since being in VA and the work schedule I had prior to that. But now things are slow workwise again for me until stuff picks up so maybe I can get back into gym and loose the 15 pounds I need to loose.

Also if I do wind up relocating Lynchburgh aint that for from Danville either, even though I havent been to Lychburg always see the sign travelleing in Danville area to get to it. It is like 45 mins or so away from there.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 31, 2004)

Sounds good Hee.. I wont be living in Lynchburg this next year though, will be in Harrisonburg.  About an hour to 90 minutes further North/North East.

  Regardless, since Rock is where he is, I think we could all find an agreeable meeting place.  I need some beach time too guys... and some cold brews.

  Hee, well getting and feeling fat are both temporary set backs in looking/being your best.  No worries though, I've felt that way before, and not so far past.  I feel a whole lot different these days though.  What kind of iron are you throwing aroung in the gym?


----------



## heeholler (Jul 31, 2004)

Was doing great throwing around the weights. Just before my Hiatus I was doing deads for reps no straps/belt 365
Had to also change the way I did other things cause of a shoulder problem I had so I kind of forgo the heavy benches and do more isolation exercises for chest, and do some rotator cuff exersise to help my shoulders get back to par. The last ime I worked out which was Sunday in Danville I did 315 deads for a few reps no straps/belt after not being in gym for the prior 2 1/2 to 2 weeks. 
Got to get back into it, will have a little time this week but am thinking just take summer off. I jsut got to wait and see.
As for the beach, I live on the Jersey shore, see it everyday. My room mate is at the beach now at a party [I didnt feel like going]


----------



## Eggs (Jul 31, 2004)

Well the beach sounds nice to me... I'm sure Rock would agree on that.

The lifts sound good, with everything as it is though I think that isolation movements on that Rotator cuff just like you're doing are a good idea.  I've had issues with mine in the past... but nothing permanent.  Keep on working hard.  Cant help but make gains as long as you do that and get rest and food.

Definitely a good idea to rest on the parties and just relax.  Everyone needs a break from all that now and again.   What gym are you going to right now?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey Dave, Had a good time hey.....? New job.... you just wanna practice your new found fighting skills dont you  
I'm off to the snow next Saturday for a whole week  Try not to break anything or i wont be able to compete


----------



## heeholler (Jul 31, 2004)

The gym I go to was Golds Gym got sold now called Jesey Shore Fitness but we all still know it as Golds since we joined it when it was called that before the sale some years ago.


----------



## Eggs (Aug 1, 2004)

I was going to a Golds in Lynchburg... not sure where I'll be going when I get back.  Ah well, good luck with your lifting Hee


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2004)

Congrats on the new job!  I knew you would get it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Eggs said:
			
		

> W  ell I'm not doing so much sorting out crap myself   Really though... I know what you guys are talking about and understand.  Not just verbally either
> 
> I get back to the US on the 10th of August.  You want to give Jenny and I a ride down to Lynchburg   Any more info on that though can be passed on via PM... dont want that riding open.
> 
> ...


What day is that on? If I'm off, sure. I may need to rent a car though


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rock,
> 
> Glad to see you are back and congrats on the new job !  I suppose you will be carrying ?


Thanks man. I won't be carrying till i get my clearance. Then I get some cool toys


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Dave, Had a good time hey.....? New job.... you just wanna practice your new found fighting skills dont you
> I'm off to the snow next Saturday for a whole week  Try not to break anything or i wont be able to compete


Fighting skills? The only thing I've learned so far is how to block punches with my face LOL! My instructor says I'm a natural at it  

Snow? Have fun and good luck. Be careful Mate


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Congrats on the new job!  I knew you would get it.


Thanks Jake, now I'm worried about the clearance. I could be laid off from work if I don't get clearance. That's a big worry on my shoulder.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Jake, now I'm worried about the clearance. I could be laid off from work if I don't get clearance. That's a big worry on my shoulder.


Why wouldn't you get clearance ? Shady past ? lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Not shady but I have horrible credit. And accounts say maybe 8 years past due...  Finances and making payments is not exactly my strong suit and when I was a missionary I had hernia operations that I still owe money for. But I'm hoping that they've already kinda searched my credit and think I can still get my clearance. Why else offer me a job and spend 40K trying to get me a clearance they don't think I can get?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 1, 2004)

no worries !  You're in there !


----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Fighting skills? The only thing I've learned so far is how to block punches with my face LOL! My instructor says I'm a natural at it
> 
> Snow? Have fun and good luck. Be careful Mate


 I can do that too  You'll be suprised what skills you've learned when you need them


----------



## Paynne (Aug 2, 2004)

40k for clearance?  Sounds like the top one.  I work for CSC in New Jersey and just had to go through a basic background check for the FAA work we do. 

Going to Atlantic City? I live close to there and worked there a long time ago.  Keep your money and credit cards at home


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey!
We have CSC contractors that work in my facility as well. Good luck w/ the clearance, Randy! I'm about to go thru something that might affect my clearance, but it will all work out.
I used to roll down to AC once in a while to check it out. Was never much of a gambler, plus then, me being an E-4 with a car payment, didn't leave much spending cash!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 3, 2004)

Oh yeah, I forgot about the car thing   Ah well, no probs.  Hrmm, as to the clearance... well, hopefully those things wont be an issue.  You might want to contact those that you owe money to sometime and try to work out a payment deal or something.  On the bright side, besides your debts you're pretty clean I'd venture.  Thats got to be pretty good for you.  Good luck with the clearance though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 3, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> 40k for clearance?  Sounds like the top one.  I work for CSC in New Jersey and just had to go through a basic background check for the FAA work we do.
> 
> Going to Atlantic City? I live close to there and worked there a long time ago.  Keep your money and credit cards at home


Yeah, it's the highest clearance there is. I love to gamble, not to bad either  Just can't get greedy, that's when I lose it


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 3, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey!
> We have CSC contractors that work in my facility as well. Good luck w/ the clearance, Randy! I'm about to go thru something that might affect my clearance, but it will all work out.
> I used to roll down to AC once in a while to check it out. Was never much of a gambler, plus then, me being an E-4 with a car payment, didn't leave much spending cash!


Did you call me Randy? LOL. Thanks. What are you about to go through? You don't have to tell if you don't want to, don't want to pry.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 3, 2004)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I forgot about the car thing   Ah well, no probs.  Hrmm, as to the clearance... well, hopefully those things wont be an issue.  You might want to contact those that you owe money to sometime and try to work out a payment deal or something.  On the bright side, besides your debts you're pretty clean I'd venture.  Thats got to be pretty good for you.  Good luck with the clearance though!


Renting a car is no prob though Justin. Let me know which day and like I said if I'm off it's no prob! I'd like to see you guys. (Just don't know if I'll be off or not)

Yeah, I'm contacting them now, it's just sooooo many and I don't understand the credit report. I feel way in over my head right now, but oh well


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 3, 2004)

About to head to the gym. Did HIIT on the track this morning. 8 100 meter sprints. Need to build my endurance back up, that about killed me


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 3, 2004)

Welcome Back Rock,  congrats on the job


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks Iain! It's good to be back


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Chest and Back*

*Bench Press, 5 sets-*
135x12/ 165x10/ 185x7/ 205x3 WTF??!!/ 135x12

*Bent Row, 5 sets-*
95x12/ 115x10/ 135x8/ 155x5/ 95x12

*Incline DB, 3 sets-*
60x12/ 60x10/ 60x8

*Pulldown, 3 sets-*
110x8/ 90x10/ 90x8

*Cable CG Row, 2 sets-*
80x11/ 70x12

Good W/O today, it kicked my butt. Little disappointed with 205x3 for BP, but oh well. Can only go up from there 

I'm not planning on doing Chest and Back together, just missed my w/o yesterday so I combined them today. I plan to pyramid the main exercise of the day, like Bench and go for 8-12 on all accessory lifts. See how that goes


----------



## Jenny (Aug 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Renting a car is no prob though Justin. Let me know which day and like I said if I'm off it's no prob! I'd like to see you guys. (Just don't know if I'll be off or not)
> 
> Yeah, I'm contacting them now, it's just sooooo many and I don't understand the credit report. I feel way in over my head right now, but oh well



Hey Rock! 
We already got a ride, but thanks!  You're so sweet  We're coming on the 10th, a WEEK from now 

Justin is coming to my spin class tonight, I'm going to kick his butt


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 3, 2004)

Cool, let me know if anything changes. I do have the 10th off  Can't wait for you guys to get here and settled!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 3, 2004)

Workout looked pretty good .  What do you plan for chest and back when you get them done on their regular day ?As far as exercises I mean .


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice DB presses


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 3, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Workout looked pretty good .  What do you plan for chest and back when you get them done on their regular day ?As far as exercises I mean .


Thanks buddy. I don't really know yet, just what I feel. I'll prob alternate between Flat Bench and Incline and switch it up on the DB's then too. I'd like to do a shock type exercise each w/o too, we'll see. As far as back it'll prob be different everytime. There's so many great exercises for that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice DB presses


Thanks Jake! I actually thought it was kinda light.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Jake! I actually thought it was kinda light.


Yeah.... me too 

See you in a week bud, i might ring you if i get bored while i'm at the snow.
The people we are going with aren't party animals like me  At least that will make it easier to diet


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 5, 2004)

i have had alot on my mind lately Rock, good luck with the new journal!!!!
train smart and train intense, good things will happen!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah.... me too
> 
> See you in a week bud, i might ring you if i get bored while i'm at the snow.
> The people we are going with aren't party animals like me  At least that will make it easier to diet


Have fun in the snow!! Yeah, give me a buzz if you want. I might not be here though, working different shifts now. Good luck


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> i have had alot on my mind lately Rock, good luck with the new journal!!!!
> train smart and train intense, good things will happen!!!!


Hey, thanks Tank. Been a long time, hope everything is going great with you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

Shoulders-

Standing MP, 5 sets-
45x13/ 75x10/ 95x8/ 115x6/ 135x0 / 45x15

Side Lateral Raise, 3 sets-
20x9/ 15x10/ 15x15 (long rest inbetween here, some guy kept talking to me )

Reverse Pec Deck, 3 sets-
120x12/ 135x10/ 135x6

Lying Side Lateral Raise, 2 sets-
10x12/ 15x8

Overall a good w/o today. Those Standing MP kills me. I do MUCH less weight than sitting down, but I feel it less in my tri's and more in shoulders for some reason doing them standing.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey there Rock!  Just thought I would stop in and say hello!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Shoulders-Side Lateral Raise, 3 sets-
> 20x9/ 15x10/ 15x15 (long rest inbetween here, some guy kept talking to me )


Was he picking your brain for training tips ? Good wo !


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

No, he was gay and just talking if you know what I mean!  Thanks.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No, he was gay and just talking if you know what I mean!  Thanks.


That was my first guess, but went with my 2nd guess instead !


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

LOL, he used to bother me all the time about working out with him. (He's a captain with the EMS company) I eventually had to change my w/o time to avoid him and then he started bothering me at work. I haven't seen him for like 3 or 4 months, but lucky me I saw him today


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 5, 2004)

Could be worse I guess, somehow.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh man...  Apppuncture in person


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey Jake! What's up? I got your email. For some reason I'm getting emails but it says error when I try to send one. But that's awesome man!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 6, 2004)

Did HIIT this morning. Went with Meghan and she just didn't have the stamina. Only did 5 sprints. We would sprint 100 meters and then walk 300 meters. It's fine though, she'll get used to it. I still felt sick by the end.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

Ok, good to know you got it. 

Wow... rarely have I heard that a girl that doesnt have the stamina of a man...  You truly are a Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 7, 2004)

Yeah, thanks for the email! Oh, and funny...


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Arms- 

CG Bench, 5 sets-*
135x12/ 155x8/ 185x3/ 175x4+1/ 135x10

*Preacher, 3 sets-*
55x12/ 65x9/ 75x5

*Str8 Bar Pushdown, 3 sets-*90x12/ 95x11/ 95x9

*Alt DB Curl, 3 sets-*
30x12/ 30x11/ 30x10

*Reverse one arm Pushdown, 2 sets-*
20x12/ 30x8

*Hammer DB Curl, 2 sets-*
30x10/ 30x9

Good w/o today! And NO ARM PAIN!!!!  But I'm going to help my brother move today and I'm afraid of what that means for my arms.  Just need to take it easy, but I know they'll rely on me for the big stuff, really no way out of that


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey , 

You're on a roll with the no pain thing   Do you feel you are making any other progress ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 9, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey ,
> 
> You're on a roll with the no pain thing   Do you feel you are making any other progress ?


Yeah, I feel I'm making pretty good progress so far. It's only been a week but I feel better if that makes sense. My bench went up today (not what it used to be but more than last week ) so that's a good thing. I'll have to give it a few weeks to really see if it's working or not.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 9, 2004)

Chest/Calves/Abs

Bench, 5 sets-
135x12/ 175x10/ 205x6/ 215x3/ 155x11

Incline DB, 3 sets-
65x9/ 65x8/ 60x8

HS Decline, 3 sets-
160x12/ 180x8+2/ 180x8

DB Flye, 3 sets-
20x12/ 30x10/ 30x8

Sitting Calf, 3 sets-
45x20/ 65x14/ 55x15

Swiss Ball Crunch, 3 sets-
25/ 25/ 20

Rope Crunch, 2 sets-
95x25/ 95x20

Great W/O Today. I think I have a mental block on some of these exercises. Last time I did 205 I hardly got 3 reps. Today I thought I had 195 on instead of 205 and I did 6 reps. Hmmmmmm.... Gotta get past my mental problems!!  My Incline DB wasn't as good as last week, but I also had a back exercise inbetween each chest exercise and I didn't do that today so that explains that to me. Didn't want to do too much on calves today because it's been a few weeks and I would like to walk tomorrow


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice wo Rock.  Looks like you've recovered from your vacation .


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah, I'm getting there LOL! Thanks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

Back-

Bent Row, 5 sets-
115x12/ 135x10/ 155x8/ 175x5/135x9

Pulldown, 3 sets-
110x11/ 110x9/ 100x11

CG Pulley row, 3 sets-
90x11/ 90x10/ 90x8

Deadlift (from floor), 3 sets-
225x10/ 225x8/ 225x6

BB Shrug, 3 sets-
185x12/ 205x10/ 205x9

Great W/O today. The Deadlifts were horrible though. I can go much heavier on lower reps but 225 for 10 was about to kill me! All done w/out straps so I'm proud of that


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

Are you going to stop using straps all together?

Those are some good deads too


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks Jake. I'm not going to stop altogether, I'll use them for accessory work sometimes when I know I'm going to be doing heavy deads or shrugs. Is that Lincoln Park in your AVI?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

No, its Tiger Army.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Great workout, Rock!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey thanks Var! What's up buddy?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2004)

Nothing wrong with those deads!  _Especially_ after doing bent rows, pulldowns, and CG pulley rows first.  

Concerning straps.  I stopped using them years ago, and felt like that was a good decision.  But recently I started using them for the last couple of heavy sets of bent rows, SLDL's and Romanian deads, and racks pulls (just below the knee).  For full deadlifts and rack pulls 6" off the ground, no straps.  So far, this seems to be working well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks Jersey! I think it's good to moderate strap usage. I think I've realised for me at least that they can still be useful if I don't use them as a crutch. I'm pretty much where you are with that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 12, 2004)

Shoulders-

Standing MP, 5 sets-
45x15/ 95x10/ 105x7/ 115x6/ 125x4

DB Rear Lateral Raise, 3 sets-
20x12/ 20x10+2/ 20x8+3

Arnold Press, 3 sets-
40x12/ 40x9+2/ 40x8+3

Cable Side Lateral Raise, 3 sets-
20x12/ 20x9+3/ 20x8+3

Reverse Peck Deck, 6 sets- (goal is 100 in 6 sets or less)
75x23/ 75x19/ 75x15/ 75x15/ 75x14/ 75x14

W/O Damn near killed me LOL. My first workout after starting the Midnight Shift and it wasn't easy. Standing MP is sooooo freaking hard for me. I feel I'm leaning back to far. Went up in weight a little bit. 

What I've been trying to do is do as many reps as I can, then take a 10-15 sec rest and knock out a few more reps. Seems to be working fairly well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 12, 2004)

Nice standing militaries Rock!  Yeah, standing mil's are a lot harder then seated for me too.  I have the same problem with feeling like I lean back too far.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)

Man, I couldnt even imagine working graveyard.  How do you like the job?

Your getting strong man.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey bud, sorry i didn't call. I just got side tracked every day. i was Fluey but the snow was good and i spent ALOT of time with Caleb trying to teach him how to board..... It was good fun though  Glad to see you hard at it


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice standing militaries Rock!  Yeah, standing mil's are a lot harder then seated for me too.  I have the same problem with feeling like I lean back too far.


Glad I'm not the only one. And they kill my wrists for some reason.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Man, I couldnt even imagine working graveyard.  How do you like the job?
> 
> Your getting strong man.


I love the job, and now I'm getting used to the graveyard shift. But Tue will be my last day on it for a week, then another week of graveyard, LOL. Thanks, but I don't feel like I'm getting strong. I feel like I get weaker every week


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey bud, sorry i didn't call. I just got side tracked every day. i was Fluey but the snow was good and i spent ALOT of time with Caleb trying to teach him how to board..... It was good fun though  Glad to see you hard at it


Welcome back! Glad you had a good time, sorry you were sick though  Glad your back with us though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2004)

Chest/Calves-

Bench, 5 sets-
135x12/ 175x10/ 205x6/ 225x3/ 175x8

Incline Bench, 3 sets-
135x10/ 135x6+8/ 115x8+3

HS Decline, 3 sets-
180x12/ 200x8+2/ 200x6+1

DB Flye, 3 sets-
25x12/ 30x10/ 30x9

Donkey Calf, 3 sets-
90x23/ 90x19/ 90x14+6

Swiss ball crunch, 3 sets-
25/25/25


----------



## Rissole (Aug 16, 2004)

Where's those hovers mister  You want abs dont you....???


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Where's those hovers mister  You want abs dont you....???


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2004)

Not funny Jake!!!! 

J/K Ris. I don't feel anything when I do hovers. They are the same as planks correct? Maybe I'm not doing them right.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 17, 2004)

Correct if you are not feeling anything move your elbows further out and flex your abs while doing them


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 17, 2004)

I'll have to give that a try again on Thursday then!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Back/Bi's*

*BB Row, 5 sets-*
115x12/ 135x10/ 155x8/ *185x4*/ 135x10+2

*Lat Pulldown, 3 sets-*
110x11/ 110x8/ 100x8+3

*CG Row, 3 sets-*
90x12/ 90x11/ 90x10

*Alt DB Curl, 3 sets-*
30x12/ 30x12/ 30x11

*Hammer Curl, 2 sets-*
30x9/ 30x9

*BB Shrug, 3 sets-*
205x12/ 225x9/ 225x8

I tried deads at the end but just didn't have anything left. I guess that's a good thing LOL  Normally I don't do Bi's with Back, but this week I need to work Bi's and Tri's in with others because I won't be able to hit the gym on Saturday.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Rock!
I didn't care for standing mil. presses either. It too bothers my lower back, as I feel i am leaning back too far.
My wrists are bothered by them though.
Speaking of which..I have to miss my workot today, as I have to go help my father move some things before I have to go to work.
You switch back and forth every other week? I stay on mids for 2 months, then to days for 2 and back...every other week really screws up the body clock! Good luck!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey Burner! What's up buddy? I think I'm done with Standing MP. It's an accident waiting to happen LOL. 

I work 7 days Mids, 3 days off, 7 days on Days, 2 days off, 5 days on evening (2-10pm) and then 4 days off. It's kinda rough so far but I hope my body adjusts soon. The worst part is changing meal times and workout times.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Shoulders-

MP, 5 sets-*
95x10/ 115x8/ 135x6/ 145x3/ 95x8

*Side Lateral Raise, 3 sets-*
20x12/ 20x10+2/ 20x7+2

*Reverse Peck Deck, 3 sets-*
135x10/ 135x8/ 120x10

*Lying Side Lateral, 2 sets-*
15x12/ 15x10

*Front Cable Raise, 3 sets-*
25x10/ 25x10/ 30x7+2

*Behind Back BB Wrist Curl, 3 sets-*
65x20/ 65x18/ 65x16

*DB Reverse Forearm curl, 2 sets-*
20x15/ 20x15


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey Rock!

Hovers are awesome!!  OUCH!!  Put a weight on your back, you WILL feel them!!!!     

What week are you in? Power?  That doesnt look like a P/RR/S workout to me!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey Saph!! I stopped doing PRRS when you never put MY ass in your sig! I figured, fine, forget it then.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

Send me a pic of your ass, I will add it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 19, 2004)

Awww, thanks. But I don't think you have enough space for my ass, LOL  Instead I want to see more of your


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey Rock!
Look at you, ya playa!
(BTW...Saphi...I would also put in an order for your tushie..)


Good luck on that schedule! It will take a while to adjust. It takes the extra effort.
When I was in the military, I did a 6 on, 3 off schedule: 3 swing shift (2 - 10) then 3 mids: (10pm  - 6 am) then 3 days off. My body clock was warped! 
I now work a 3 -2 -2 -3, 12 hour day.  3 on, 2 off, 2 on, 3 off. I work day shift for two months, then rotate to mids for two then back. Right now, I am on mids, and if I over sleep, I lose my window to work out and can't go...it really sux! 
I hate shift work! Not to whine..but I used to look pretty good..when I worked 10 hour days...never missed a workout...these past 2 1/2 years have really been a bear on me..but I do what I can...
Find your groove with the shifts and then go!
I gotta go do my delts and tris here in a bit myself!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

What do you do exactly?  Thats a weird ass schedule, it would make me mad to keep switching workout times..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2004)

who, me or rock? I do network securit in a 24 / 7 operations center on an AF base.
Stil don't know what rock does..


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Who's journal is this? 

Yea, I know what you do.  You hang out with your friends eating papa johns in the computer room


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 20, 2004)

Rock,

how do you like the db wrist curls ? Those were always killers for me.  I really like the roll up thing with the rope for forearms , a hell of a workout and incredible pump . Cheap and easy to make for your home gym.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What do you do exactly?  Thats a weird ass schedule, it would make me mad to keep switching workout times..


It takes getting used to, but it's alright (the schedule). right now i watch movies, read and do nothing LOL. I'm not cleared yet so I can't do anything important since everything is classified. and then once i get my clearance i'm not supposed to talk about what I do LOL   It's great though, if you want to apply, I'll hand in your resume personally!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rock,
> 
> how do you like the db wrist curls ? Those were always killers for me.  I really like the roll up thing with the rope for forearms , a hell of a workout and incredible pump . Cheap and easy to make for your home gym.



I'd rather the rope roll up also, but I'm too lazy to make one!  I've found a few good ones on the web though, maybe I'll have to buy one.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 20, 2004)

Legs/Tri's

Squats, 4 sets-
115x12/ 135x10/ 155x8/ 175x6

CG Bench, 4 sets-
135x12/ 155x8/ 175x5/ 185x4

Pushdown, 3 sets-
100x12/ 100x10/ 100x10

Overhead Tri Ext, 3 sets-
30x12/ 40x12/ 50x9

Went real easy on legs today, haven't done them in forever and don't want to overdo them. So just some squats. First time doing overhead tri ext's, really liked them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2004)

Chest-

BP, 5 sets-
135x12/ 175x10/ 205x6/ 225x4/ 175x7

IDB, 3 sets-
65x10/ 65x8/ 65x7

HS Decline, 3 sets-
200x10/ 200x7+2/ 200x6

Incline Flye, 3 sets-
25x12/ 30x11/ 30x10

Standing Calf, 3 sets-
95x20/ 115x15/ 115x11

Didn't feel like a great workout today and I don't see much improvement anywhere from last week  Oh well, gotta keep going


----------



## PreMier (Aug 23, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It takes getting used to, but it's alright (the schedule). right now i watch movies, read and do nothing LOL. I'm not cleared yet so I can't do anything important since everything is classified. and then once i get my clearance i'm not supposed to talk about what I do LOL   It's great though, if you want to apply, I'll hand in your resume personally!



How long untill your classified?
That would eb awesome.  Need to take care some things here first.  I will let you know if I do plan a move


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 23, 2004)

anywhere from 4months to 16 months. I'm actually hoping for longer so I can get my credit in order. Just let me know, I'd definately vouch for you!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks buddy, that means a lot


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Chest-
> BP, 5 sets-
> 135x12/ 175x10/ 205x6/ 225x4/ 175x7


No progress?  Just a couple of weeks ago you were at 205 x 3 IIRC.  225 x 4 is about one rep short of your best.  Keep on, keeping on.... you'll smash your PR.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 23, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> No progress?  Just a couple of weeks ago you were at 205 x 3 IIRC.  225 x 4 is about one rep short of your best.  Keep on, keeping on.... you'll smash your PR.


ditto. been doing alittle reading here and there, be patient bro!!!things are looking good Rock


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> ditto. been doing alittle reading here and there, be patient bro!!!things are looking good Rock


Yeah , listen to Tank !  And JD !


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy, that means a lot


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 24, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> No progress?  Just a couple of weeks ago you were at 205 x 3 IIRC.  225 x 4 is about one rep short of your best.  Keep on, keeping on.... you'll smash your PR.


Thanks buddy. But I was looking through w/o's 2 months ago and i benched 245 for 4 reps  And 225 feels freaking heavy, LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 24, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> ditto. been doing alittle reading here and there, be patient bro!!!things are looking good Rock


Hey, thanks Tank. I always like it when you drop in here. I'm trying to be patient but it's hard when you feel your going downhill. Just in my mind though I know


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yeah , listen to Tank !  And JD !


Thanks Gary!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yeah , listen to Tank !  And JD !


and listen to Gary too


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Back-

Bent Row, 5 sets-*
135x10/ 155x8/ 185x5+1/ *195x4*/ 145x8+2

*Pulldown, 3 sets-*
115x10/ 115x8/ 115x7

*Reverse Pulldown, 3 sets-*
100x9/ 100x9/ 100x8

*Cable Row, 3 sets-*
100x10/ 100x9/ 100x8

*BB Shrug, 1 sets-*
225x10

I was exhausted during this w/o. When I got to shrugs I couldn't finish them  I think my schedule is really catching up to me. Came off of nights for 2 days on day shift, tomorrow night I'm back on for nights for another week.  I'm tired


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> and listen to Gary too


  Thanks Tank !


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 24, 2004)

Things are looking good Rock, don't get discouraged about the weight you are lifting, it is very impressive.

Why did you drop from 245x4 to 205x4.  Your injuries?

What about M1T? do you notice gains go down off cycle?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Iain. Yeah, my injuries. I had to lay off the weights for a few weeks and that was also at the end of an M1T cycle. So when I went back I was struggling with 205. Usually my gains don't go down too much after a M1T cycle as long as I keep the intensity up after the cycle. But  more often than not I hurt myself and have to lay off and start again, LOL.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Iain. Yeah, my injuries. I had to lay off the weights for a few weeks and that was also at the end of an M1T cycle. So when I went back I was struggling with 205. Usually my gains don't go down too much after a M1T cycle as long as I keep the intensity up after the cycle. But  more often than not I hurt myself and have to lay off and start again, LOL.


Rock,are you still taking any bcaas,pre/during workouts?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 24, 2004)

Actually no Tank. I want to still take ICE during my w/o but ran into financial problems and haven't been able to get any for the last month or so.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

I am taking a side(David Tolson) and gonna say BCAA's are pretty much worthless 

Nice PR on the bent rows


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am taking a side(David Tolson) and gonna say BCAA's are pretty much worthless
> 
> Nice PR on the bent rows


give me a link please Pre, so i can do some more reading! thanks!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Tank!  Here ya go   First post top of the page, http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=25&t=9073&st=60

Then the link goes to here: http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=1&t=8741

Here is a quote


			
				shpongled said:
			
		

> Many people swear by BCAA's.
> 
> Many people swear by glutamine.
> 
> ...



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=601960&postcount=157
David thinks Glutamine is crap too.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 24, 2004)

wow,tons of reading!! thanks pre!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

Not a problem.  Avant has tonz of information, just stay open minded, read, and make up your own mind.  I am sick of debating how I feel about certian issues, and I feel that people should make their own INFORMED decisions.  If something works for you, great!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey guys! Premi, I'm not arguing with you here. But I started taking ICE again today. It could be the placebo effect, but I notice a major difference in my workout and recovery when I take ICE as opposed to not taking it. Not based on informed information, just how I feel. I plan to read those articles tonight at work though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2004)

New workout schedule!  I'm going to try the push/pull routine again. Mon, Tue, Thur, Fri. Then once a month I'll do a week of isolated BP's. (mon- chest, tue- back...) And go heavy for that week. Still trying to find what works best for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Push, 1A-*

*Incline Bench, 3 sets-*
165x8/ 165x7/ 155x7
*
DB Bench, 3 sets-*
70x9/ 70x8/ 70x7

*Incline Flye, 1 set-*
30x10

*Hack Squat, 3 sets-*
70x10/ 90x10/ 100x9

*Leg Press, 3 sets-*
270x10/ 360x10/ 450x10

*HS Military, 3 sets-*
90x12/ 140x10/ 140x8

*Side Lateral Cable, 2 sets-*
25x12/ 30x9

*Pushdown, 2 sets-*
100x12/ 110x8

*Cable Overhead Tri Ext, 2 sets-*
50x10/ 50x70

*Sitting Calf, 2 sets-*
90x15/ 100x12

*Donkey Calf, 2 sets-*
90x15/ 90x14

W/O took exactly 1 hour. Very draining also, LOL  Tried not to go to failure on any of the exercises, but fairly close. Wanted to do CG Bench for Tri's but after everything else I could barely lift the bar  Also hurt my left leg at some point in the past few weeks. I have trouble bending over and when I did the leg press I couldn't extend my left leg all the way out. 

Anyways, new schedule so I'm very open to suggestions and comments about things to change or moving exercises around etc...


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh, and as for abs. I plan to do them aside from my workouts at home. Just crunches/ hovers (yeah Ris), Bicycles, reverse crunches, etc... Any other at home ab suggestions?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

What about doing vacuum's too?

Its all good.  The articles provide useful info, but liek I said, if you like the way something works, then use it.  Science isnt 100% because we are all different


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey, good idea. I'll definately do Vacuums! Thanks for the idea. I'm thinking about starting yoga or something too. i really need to loosen up and I'm just not good at traditional stretching.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Rock!  Dropping in on you! So much cathching up to do as well! Things are looking great!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

I have thought about yoga before.  I ma sooo unflexible, its not even funny.  If you decide to take it, let me know how it goes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Jen, thanks for dropping in. If you have any advice, I always respect what you have to say!

Jake- I was thinking about getting a DVD or something. Do it at home. I get to nervous about taking group classes


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmm.. to each their own.

Are you still jogging with your friend?  What about taking jiu-jitsu?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, I'm still jogging about 2 a week with meghan but I hardly break a sweat.  I haven't been to jiu-jitsu since I broke my finger. I want to go back but I'm so busy right now and I'm afraid it'll just rebreak my finger in a few seconds.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 27, 2004)

Pull 2B

Bent Row, 3 sets-
185x8/ 185x7/ 185x6+1

Pulldown, 3 sets-
120x8/ 120x8/ 120x6+1

CG Cable, 1 sets-
110x10

DB Shrug, 3 sets-
110x9/ 110x9/ 110x9

Lying Leg Curl, 3 sets-
110x9/ 120x8/ 120x8

SLDL, 3 sets-
135x10/ 185x9/ 205x8

Preacher, 3 sets-
75x9/ 75x5/ 55x9

Alt DB Curl, 2 sets-
35x8/ 30x10

Hammer Curl, 2 sets-
30x10/ 30x9

Another good w/o. This high volume really wears on me though. I'm exhausted by the end and can't stop shaking. Meant to do forearms at the end but I ran out of time so I had to jet. Took about 1hour. Now working nights is really starting to wear on me! It was soooo hard to make it to the gym this afternoon!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

Nights suck.  I hate them, even though im not graveyard.  It totally screws your bodys chemistry up too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeah it does. It wasn't soo bad at first, but now I'm real tired and my eyes are bloodshot.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2004)

I worked 'rotating shifts' for three years in my younger days... and man did that suck.  Two weeks days, two weeks evening, and two weeks graveyard.  Talk about being lethargic.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, and as for abs. I plan to do them aside from my workouts at home. Just crunches/ hovers (yeah Ris), Bicycles, reverse crunches, etc... Any other at home ab suggestions?


Get a fitball 
Finally catching up on some reading, how you feeling now?? Are you liking push pull better??


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I worked 'rotating shifts' for three years in my younger days... and man did that suck.  Two weeks days, two weeks evening, and two weeks graveyard.  Talk about being lethargic.


Yeah, I hear you. I have a week on each shift. Except I'm covering mids for someone during my reg day shift week. So right now it's been every other week i'm doing mids.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 28, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Get a fitball
> Finally catching up on some reading, how you feeling now?? Are you liking push pull better??


Soon as I get the money I plan to get a fitball! Only done push/pull for 2 days but I do feel like I'm getting more of a w/o than before. I think my body responds better to higher volume and frequency. Only time will tell though


----------



## Rissole (Aug 28, 2004)

Too right onthe time will tell.
The only prob with fitballs is how much space they take up


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 28, 2004)

And the cat punctured the last 2 I had!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 28, 2004)

Have you got a tiger or something 
Get a good quality one and it shouldnt be able to


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 28, 2004)

She's got long claws!! We never trim them LOL


----------



## atherjen (Aug 29, 2004)

> Soon as I get the money I plan to get a fitball



whats a fitball?  a stability ball? 

Hope youve had a great weekend Rock!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 29, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> whats a fitball?  a stability ball?


Yep same thing AJ


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 31, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> whats a fitball?  a stability ball?
> 
> Hope youve had a great weekend Rock!


Hey AJ! Thanks, hope you had a great weekend too. I had a very tiring weekend. Worked 12 hour nights Sat and Sun. Got off work 6am Monday morning and had to be back at work by 1pm for another 8hr shift. Driving to work takes about 1hour  I haven't been to the gym now since Friday, it's driving me crazy! I tried this morning but I was soooooo worn out I slept until noon. Hopefully I'll be back on schedule tomorrow morning


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

Stick with it buddy  you can dooooo eeetttt!! Schedules suck, just do stuff when you can


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 1, 2004)

Did I just read in Riss' journal that you are doing a comp ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah Ris, just sucks when I don't get to the gym for extended periods of time. Messes with me head you know?

Hey Gary. Yeah, I plan to do the comp I backed out of last year  I started out 12 weeks that time, this time I'll start dieting 16 weeks out. Hopefully that will make a difference.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

Yes i know, i hate just swapping a day and having to train on a Saturday....
Going to hit the hay, later my man


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Good night, have a good one! I'll get my new phones soon, then I'll give you a call!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Pull 2A-

*Reverse Grip Bent Row, 3 sets-*
185x8/* 195x6*/ 195x5+1

*CG Pulldown (palms facing each other), 3 sets-*
120x8/ 130x5+1/ 120x6

*Racked Deads (4 inches below Knee), 3 sets-*
315x6/ 335x4/ 335x4

*BB Shrug, 3 sets-*
225x10/ 235x8/ 245x6

*Seated Leg Curl, 3 sets-*
90x10/ 110x9/ 130x8

*EZ Bar Curl, 3 sets-*
85x8/ 85x6/ 75x6+2

*Alt Db Curl, 2 sets-*
35x7/ 35x7

*Bent DB Raise, 3 sets-*
25x10/ 30x9/ *35x6+2*

It was an alright w/o considering I've only gotten a few hours of sleep for the past few days. Having trouble sleeping at night now that I'm back on day shift. I'll get there  Bi's are just fried by the time I get to them and the racked Deads felt like a ton. A little discouraging.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Pull 2A-
> 
> *Reverse Grip Bent Row, 3 sets-*
> 185x8/* 195x6*/ 195x5+1
> ...



Rack Deads are fun!!   I just started doing them lately!!   335 x 4 is good weight!!!     I see why you are drained - you're doing 23 sets!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I like rack Deads better than full deads, that's for sure! I'm too lazy to bend ALL the way over, LOL! Today was lower volume too because I'm tired and needed to get ready for work


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Crap! I was going to go do HIIT this morning but I couldn't get out of bed again!  I'm not sleeping at night right now, by the time I do I'll be on Mids again.

And then on a different note I have pretty bad sciatica right now on my left side. Can't bend over right now and walking hurts. Oh well, hopefully I'll be able to squat tomorrow.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 2, 2004)

Man, that suck.  If your back is bad, wouldnt it be bad to squat?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Pull 2A-
> 
> *Reverse Grip Bent Row, 3 sets-*
> 185x8/* 195x6*/ 195x5+1
> ...



WOW... pretty strong for a chick rock!  

Oops... I think I promised not to do that again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Man, that suck.  If your back is bad, wouldnt it be bad to squat?


Yeah it does suck, but has that ever stopped me before? LOL. I'll run myself into the ground before I back off. So bring on the squats!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> WOW... pretty strong for a chick rock!
> 
> Oops... I think I promised not to do that again.


Haha, now I'm not going to feel bad rubbing this in for the next 2 years!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, now I'm not going to feel bad rubbing this in for the next 2 years!



Well you already said you was still going to tease me so I figure I might as well get my digs in too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I was actually going to let it slide, but now...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I guess I'll start to post my meals in here too. 

Meal 1- 1.5 cup oats, 40g protein, 2 tbsp PB all mixed up

Meal 2- 1.5 cup oats, 40g protein, 2 tbsp PB, 10 raspberries

Meal 3- 1 hamburger, 4 oz chicken, 1g carb ketchup, mustard

Meal 4- 6 oz steak, Cottage Cheese

Meal 5- 40g protein, 8 fish oil

And I go to bed


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2004)

Take care of your back!!   Last thing you need is a major injury


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah it does suck, but has that ever stopped me before? LOL. I'll run myself into the ground before I back off. So bring on the squats!!!


Ok, Mister 'don't work the elbow until its healed' , you know as well as I do it is a bad idea to do squats with sciatica symptoms.

I've had those same symptoms for several years, and that is the reason I've never deadlifted or gone heavy on squats.  What helped me?  I know you've heard this before, but strengthening the core, and posterior muscles.  Doing crunches, spread eagle sit-ups, hyperextensions, wide stance squats, SLDL's, rack pull's and deadlifts, have basically eliminated my sciatica...  Basically the exact same exercises doctor's say to avoid .


----------



## Rissole (Sep 3, 2004)

Tried ringin you twice today


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 3, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Take care of your back!!   Last thing you need is a major injury


ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Take care of your back!!   Last thing you need is a major injury


yeah, that is the last thing I need, LOL. I'll need to see how it does today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Ok, Mister 'don't work the elbow until its healed' , you know as well as I do it is a bad idea to do squats with sciatica symptoms.
> 
> I've had those same symptoms for several years, and that is the reason I've never deadlifted or gone heavy on squats.  What helped me?  I know you've heard this before, but strengthening the core, and posterior muscles.  Doing crunches, spread eagle sit-ups, hyperextensions, wide stance squats, SLDL's, rack pull's and deadlifts, have basically eliminated my sciatica...  Basically the exact same exercises doctor's say to avoid .


Haha, LOL. I'm better at giving advice than following it  If I didn't w/o when something on my hurt I'd never w/o.   

I can't find where to do spread eagle sit-ups in my gym. You need to hook your feet under something right? Do you bend your knees some or keep completely straight?. My sciatica was doing great during the lifting part these last few months, I think the sprints is where I felt it come on


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Tried ringin you twice today


Sorry buddy, With my weird work schedule I turn our home phone off when I try to sleep now and I keep forgetting to flip it back on, LOL!! I got your message this morning after I read this post. I'm on Mids next week and hopefully I'll have my cell phone then. That'll be a good time to try and talk.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Tank! I got your PM yesterday, thanks. I'm going to try the pudding this weekend and I'll try it with milk. I forgot I'm not cutting right now so I can have dairy, LOL. I keep forgetting


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Well, good news. Today was not Squat day, it was Hack squat day. The Hacks went fine, no pain. But when I go to the leg press I couldn't lock out with my left leg because of the pain  Oh well. Got through the sets anyway best I could.

Oh, and when I highlight a weight, that's an increase in weight or reps since starting the program.

*Incline BB Press, 3 sets-*
175x8/ *175x8*/ 175x5

*Flat DB Press, 3 sets-*
75x8/ *75x8*/ 75x7

*Incline Flye, 1 sets-*
*30x12*

*Hack Squat, 3 sets-*
100x8/ 110x8/ *120x8*

*Leg Press, 3 sets-*
450x9/ 500x8/ *540x8*

*HS Military, 3 sets-*
140x8/ *180x8*/ 180x5 1/2

*Cable Side Lateral, 2 sets-*
35x10/ *40x6*

*Behind Head DB Ext, 2 sets-*
50x10/ *65x7*

*Pressdown, 2 sets-*
*120x6*/ 100x8

*Sitting Calf, 2 sets-*
100x15/ *110x12*

*Donkey Calf, 2 sets-*
100x15/ *110x13*


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh, and Lisa sat down and had a "concerned" talk with me about my program and gaining weight.  Hmmmmm... she says she's concerned about my health but I wonder if she's concerned more about my waist size, LOL!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, and Lisa sat down and had a "concerned" talk with me about my program and gaining weight.  Hmmmmm... she says she's concerned about my health but I wonder if she's concerned more about my waist size, LOL!



Haha......Funny!!

Why are you "locking out" on leg press anyway ??   That's too much pressure on your joints if you are "truely" locking out (IMHO)


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Not a full lockout but close to it. I just can't extend my leg far enough to get a good squeeze if you know what I mean.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Not a full lockout but close to it. I just can't extend my leg far enough to get a good squeeze if you know what I mean.



Good to hear you are not completely locking out


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Food for today-

Meal 1, pre w/o- 1.5 cup oats, 40g protein, 2 tbsp PB

ICE During w/o

Meal 2, post w/o- 1.5 cup oats, 40g protein, raspberries

Meal 3- 1 Low fat hamburger on a low carb wheat roll. Ketchup/cheese/mustard

Meal 4- 1 hamburger, 4oz chicken, ketchup, mustard

Meal 5- steak, cottage cheese

Meal 6- 40g protein, 8 fish oil caps


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

How much do you weigh now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

I started a M1T cycle last Tue. When I weighed in the morning I was 215. I haven't weighted since, but I but I'm up some since I'm stacking with 4AD too.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

How big is your waist?  BF%?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Don't know BF, but I can still wear loose fitting 34's and for dress clothes it's 36. I think she's afraid with my new job I'm sitting around eating pizza all night (which I don't do) and will end back up where I was.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 3, 2004)

I see you're using ICE . How's it doing for you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Just started it again. I love it. It really helps get through high volume w/o's!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 3, 2004)

does Lisa know you eating healthy though and want to gain muscle(not fat). ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

She knows, but she thinks I'm secretly eating pizza at night at work LOL! How funny is that. And I swear I'm not! But for the food I am eating I think I'm a bit larger than I should be too....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

Didn't want to go to the gym today. But went and of course was happy once I got there.

*Bent Row, 3 sets-*
*195x7*/ 195x6/ 195x6+1

*Pulldown, 3 sets-*
*130x8*/ 130x6/ 130x6

*CG Cable Row, 1 set-*
*120x9*

*Reverse Pec Deck, 3 sets-*
135x8/ *150x7*/ 150x7

*DB Shrug, 3 sets-*
*120x8*/ 120x7/ 120x6

*Lying leg curl, 3 sets-*
120x8/ *130x8*/ 130x6

*SLDL, 3 sets-*
205x8/ *225x7*/ 225x6

*Incline DB Curl, 3 sets-*
35x8/ 35x8/ 35x8

*Preacher curl, 2 sets-*
55x15/ 55x10

*Hammer Curl, 2 sets-*
*35x7*/ 35x7

A couple of the highlighted are my PB's ever, not just this w/o. So I'm pretty stoked about that!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey Rock,


I wanted to thank you personally (well, almost) for your kind words in my journal and I am going to continue reading yours as soon as this thing blows over (literally)...

Have a great day


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey thanks Tony!! I'm still reading yours as well, sounds like you had 2 days of the best kind of w/o- Manual Labor!!  Good luck.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

Alright, I'm afraid I have too many sets here or something. I don't want to go over an hour of training (I'm right up to like 59min now) but I still want to get my forearms worked also. See anything I should be cutting out?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey great workout, congrats on reaching some new PB's... that always is a great feeling!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 4, 2004)

I always feel better once I get to the gym.

Nice PBs!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey great workout, congrats on reaching some new PB's... that always is a great feeling!


Thanks Kerry! Yeah, I feel good about hitting PB's of course  How's it going today?! I've decided not to go to work at the hospital anymore. I'm getting more than enough hours at my other job and I need a break


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I always feel better once I get to the gym.
> 
> Nice PBs!!!


So do I if I wear a tank top, LOL. The gym is so freaking hot if I wear a reg shirt when I feel like I felt I end up getting nauseous and feeling worse before long! Took me a few times before I figured that out


----------



## PreMier (Sep 4, 2004)

Your one of the 'tank top' guys huh?  Pfft..


----------



## PreMier (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh and nice PR's


----------



## BritChick (Sep 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Thanks Kerry! Yeah, I feel good about hitting PB's of course  How's it going today?! I've decided not to go to work at the hospital anymore. I'm getting more than enough hours at my other job and I need a break



I'm doing great thanks... just got back from training legs.
What's your other job?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your one of the 'tank top' guys huh?  Pfft..


Oh, and your one of those that does the sports bra?!? Pffft...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm doing great thanks... just got back from training legs.
> What's your other job?


I'm like (or was) an EMT in an Emergency Room. So how was legs?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 4, 2004)

Nope, regular t-shirt.  And soon to be an IronMagazine T


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nope, regular t-shirt.  And soon to be an IronMagazine T


I'm sorry, could you say that in french please


----------



## BritChick (Sep 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm like (or was) an EMT in an Emergency Room. So how was legs?



Awesome... a strong one for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

I saw! Very impressive!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks... nice to train legs and NOT feel nauseous for once! lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

Well your legs never make ME feel nauseous, LOL


----------



## PreMier (Sep 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, could you say that in french please



Non, le tee-shirt régulier. Et bientôt être un IronMagazine T


----------



## PreMier (Sep 4, 2004)

Want me to say it in german, spanish, italian, anything your little heart desires


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 4, 2004)

Rock,

you're *The Man !*  Mr. PB !!  Looking good !


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Want me to say it in german, spanish, italian, anything your little heart desires


Damn! Foiled again


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rock,
> 
> you're *The Man !*  Mr. PB !!  Looking good !


Look who's talking!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I can't find where to do spread eagle sit-ups in my gym. You need to hook your feet under something right? Do you bend your knees some or keep completely straight?. My sciatica was doing great during the lifting part these last few months, I think the sprints is where I felt it come on


It's hard to explain, but I use a Hammer Strength Hanging Leg Raise machine.  It has a support bar that is just the right height.  I lay on the floor and hook my feet under it and bend at the knees.  I hold a medicine ball to my chest.

The back problems I have were without question brought on by long distance running.  Too much pounding on the spine...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How much do you weigh now?


Weighed this morning- 222lbs. And I have one of those BF weighers (which I don't put much stock in but would prob agree with it on this one) which said BF was at 20%. If that's true, then I've put on about 10lbs LBM since the comp.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks JD. I'll try to find something here at home to hook my feet under! All else fails there's always Lisa


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

Yesterdays Meals-

Meal 1, pre w/o- 40g protein, 1.5 cup oats, 2 tbsp PB

Meal 2, post w/o- 40g protein, 1.5 cup oats, strawberries

Meal 3- 1 Thomas Jefferson muffin, 1 slice chedder cheese, 1 tbsp Diced Tomatoes, 1 can of tuna, 2 tbsp Mayo

Meal 4- 40g protein, 6 fish oil

Meal 5- 4 1/2 slices of Papa Johns Pizza (Cheat meal, very proud of myself. I usually eat 1.5 pizzas but I forced myself to only eat that.)

Meal 6- 1 cup protein pudding (Thanks Tank!) 7 fish oil.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey rock, I am curious how do you feel overall about P/RR/S? Thanks bro.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yesterdays Meals-
> 
> Meal 1, pre w/o- 40g protein, 1.5 cup oats, 2 tbsp PB
> 
> ...


I am drooling over your diet  bastard
How are ya buddy, it was great chattin with you. Need to do it again soon 
Forgot to find out the number for you to ring, will do tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Pete, good talking with you too! Here is the link to my new journal- My Journal


----------

